# Reviews on a Vivo smartphone



## Tusharma (May 21, 2021)

So this Vivo V21 5G has been launched at a much higher cost than what its specs suggest and if anyone of you used it, I would like to get a review on this?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2021)

Blindly I can say that oppo & vivo phones are bad for the price. The rare exception is vivo X60 series, on paper, but in reality its still inferior to iQoo 7 & Mi 11X. Vivo & oppo phones cater towards the offline market where people don't go to the internet to see which phone is actually a good choice for their money.

My recommendation will be iQoo 7 or Mi 11X for 32k instead of V21 for 30k as they have a better overall package, unless all you care in a phone is its selfie cam.
Compare vivo V21 5G vs. vivo iQOO 7 (India) vs. Xiaomi Mi 11X - GSMArena.com

For camera, my pick will be Pixel 4a. Easily the best camera at that price point, but its a small phone, which not everyone wants.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> launched at a much higher cost than what its specs suggest


This isn't new for Oppo and Vivo phones. Didn't you just buy Redmi Note 10?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 21, 2021)

Imo, one should not consider phones from brands like oppo Vivo redmi Xiaomi etc. *If *budget is above 20K. Especially If it comes with mediatek chipset. 

Samsung, Nokia, Asus, Google and many other brands have great offering which give good overall user experience. 

These brands do not slowdown there phones through updates like other Chinese OEMs do and do not have ads(even if they have they can be disabled)  and they do not steal user data.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Imo, one should not consider phones from brands like oppo Vivo redmi Xiaomi etc. *If *budget is above 20K. Especially If it comes with mediatek chipset.
> 
> Samsung, Nokia, Asus, Google and many other brands have great offering which give good overall user experience.
> 
> These brands do not slowdown there phones through updates like other Chinese OEMs do and do not have ads(even if they have they can be disabled)  and they do not steal user data.


Dimensity 1000 is good for 20k+, MTK is improving. Nokia phones aren't worth buying, too much premium for just software. Samsung doesn't have any good VFM phone between M51 & S20 FE 4G IMO. Redmi K20 series was once a good phone above 20k, now Mi11x series is good.

Collecting user data, that's something even Google does.


----------



## Tusharma (May 22, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This isn't new for Oppo and Vivo phones. Didn't you just buy Redmi Note 10?


Asking for a friend. He is keen on buying Vivo V21 5G for its OIS camera. I hope the camera is as good as the publicity it has received.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Asking for a friend. He is keen on buying Vivo V21 5G for its OIS camera. I hope the camera is as good as the publicity it has received.


Ask him to wait for Zenfone 8 rather than wasting 30k on crap.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Asking for a friend. He is keen on buying Vivo V21 5G for its OIS camera. I hope the camera is as good as the publicity it has received.


Oppo & vivo are all about publicity. They spend a lot on marketing & that has worked. But they know there are more informed buyers, hence they have Realme & iQoo to cater to such people, you can say even OP. All 4 of those companies + Oneplus is owned by BBK electronics.


----------



## Tusharma (May 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> All 4 of those companies + Oneplus is owned by BBK electronics.


I know this exactly and now there are 5 including IQOO, while it has emerged as a separate brand. Even Xiaomi is expanding its market base with Redmi and Poco etc. And I hope they could offer good chipsets like Dimensity 1200 soon at less cost.


----------



## Tusharma (May 26, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> wasting 30k on crap.


You are entitled to your opinion but those who are buying these smartphones would have seen something good. Nowadays, people go bored of their devices too quickly and this is why they would spend just 15k on something like Redmi Note 10s, use it for 2 years and then buy something new.


----------



## Tusharma (Jun 11, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> 15k on something like Redmi Note 10s


Also, even 5G smartphones like Poco M3 Pro get launched at the price and they actually offer quite a good 2-year value.


----------

